
China's Brightest Children Are Being Recruited to Develop AI 'Killer Bots' - beerlord
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/science/article/2172141/chinas-brightest-children-are-being-recruited-develop-ai-killer
======
Cypher
like robot wars? that was a great show growing up.

